# TPU's for Domonican Republic



## Ann-Marie (Sep 3, 2011)

I have never had much interest in the D.R.  However, my daughter has been interested in going on an exchange there.  I was wondering why the trading power was so low on the units.  Does it have something to do with the AI?


----------



## vckempson (Sep 4, 2011)

Ann-Marie said:


> I have never had much interest in the D.R.  However, my daughter has been interested in going on an exchange there.  I was wondering why the trading power was so low on the units.  Does it have something to do with the AI?



Don't know what the AI is. 

Generally speaking, I'd think that demand and desirability is lower for DR than for other Carribean locations.  I've never been there so am speaking from perceptions.  Many other locations appear well travelled, safe, and laid back.  They often contain touristy places you can spend time exploring.  The DR doesn not strike me in that way.  They have some beautiful resort destinations, but it seems more of a self contained resort vacation.  The other reason is that all inclusive places have low TPU's to trade to, just as any other places that have all inclusive add on charges.

Having said all that, I know many people that have had great vacations in the DR and wouldn't hesitate to go back.


----------



## siesta (Sep 4, 2011)

It absolutely has to do with the AI fees. Some daily all inclusive prices for certain places are pretty hefty, so not only your making an exchange with a deposit you paid for, and paying the exchange fee, but you have the AI fee as well.

I stood in a wedding on the beach in the DR, beautiful beaches that went for miles and miles.


----------



## alanmj (Sep 5, 2011)

The resorts and beaches can be beautiful, but there are three factors that affect the low TPU value at DR resorts:
1) mandatory AI fee at a resort does drive down TPU value
2) Overbuilt
3) Outside the resorts the poverty and crime are higher than on most other Caribbean islands that cater to tourism (remember - it is one half of Hispanola, the other half being Haiti)

If you only want a resort holiday, then go and stay within the resort the whole week. If you also like to explore, then choose another island.


----------



## Sullco2 (Sep 8, 2011)

All inclusive packages can indeed ruin the bargain.  However, if you go and your family member has a sense of adventure, don't go to Punta Cana.  It could be any beautiful beach in the world and you won't get the feel of the country.

Try Cabarete on the North Coast--an international, walkable windsurfing and kiteboarding town with a huge social and nightlife scene right on the beach.  You might try Coconut Palms Resort about five minutes west of Cabarete.  You will have to get into town, but it is a real place--not a glitzy gleaming anywhere in the world resort.

Of course if you prefer glitz, then never mind!  LOL

Puerto Plata airport--often reachable via JetBlue at a good price.


----------



## nickis (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay always see "don't go its crime ridden" but if you search and are willing to be a little adventurous look up the Samana pernisular . A good start would playacolibri.com a great apt complex right on the beach with great rates. We are talking $75 a night for a 2 bed with kitchen. Go into town shop and they will deliver to your apt. 
Please understand this isnt for everyone but we have had no problem taking our kids and walking any place you like without incedent.
20 ml of unspoiled beaches wanna sit by someone you gotta find them first.
Kite boarding championship held yearly. 2 AIs in the area but this is were the wealthy Dominicans from Santa Domingo vacation.
Have fun in your search hope this helps.


----------



## psuwalt (Sep 27, 2011)

*Bavaro Beach in DR (Punta Cana)*

It's our favorite beach  Absolutely beautiful and you can walk for miles.  Resorts line the beach so you're never "out there alone".  The only "off the resort treking" we do is getting from the airport, to the resort and back.  We own Occidental Vacation Club and stay at the Occidental Grand Punta Cana.  If you go, be sure and stay at the Royal Club which is an area within the resort.  Royal Club guests pay a little more in way of AI fees but they have their own restauarnt, which is excellent, and a roped off section of the beach with a bar.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ann-Marie said:


> I have never had much interest in the D.R.  However, my daughter has been interested in going on an exchange there.  I was wondering why the trading power was so low on the units.  Does it have something to do with the AI?



MF+Exchange Fee+All Inclusive Fee is often more expensive than what you can find through a travel agent or trip packager like Apple Vacations or Costco.  Also, you don't have to go for a full week if you don't want to, or split your vacation over two locations.  

So if you pay out of pocket, you don't have to burn your timeshare week or exchange.

Owners at these all inclusives often have optional all inclusives or get a lower per person rate, so these resorts are still desirable for them compared to exchangers.


----------

